# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kush do të fitojë zgjedhjet në Kosovë?

## ARIANI_TB

AAK
 AKR
 Asnjë / Nuk votoj
 LDK
 NISMA
 Partitë e minoriteteve
 Partitë Fetare
 PDK
 PF
 Vetëvendosje!

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Nëse ka mundësi ta hiqni këtë sondazh, sepse kam vendosur një tjetër....!!!!

----------

